# Offering to take an "Urgent" dog



## 1000Sparks (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a young German Shepherd (1.5 years) and an older German Shorthair and love them to pieces. They is with me nearly 24/7. When I see a dog that I would like to have in the urgent section, what must I do?

Sometimes it says they only have a few days left. I do not have a fenced in yard but my dogs are only outside when I'm out there with them. Therefore, do I not qualify and the dog gets put down?

I love the black and especially the longhaired (which is what I have).

Any insite would be appreciated.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Are you talking about fostering or adoption? If you would like to foster, you should contact a local rescue and work through them. That way, the dog will have backing for medical care and an existing framework for an adoption placement.

If you are talking about a personal adoption, each shelter will have different criteria for their adopters. A long-distance adoption directly from a shelter can be very problematic and has been discussed elsewhere on this board.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

The best way to help an urgent dog it wo become involved with a rescue. Whether they list it in their profiles or not, most of the "regulars" on the urgent board are associated with a rescue(s) and try and network with their contact to find help for the dogs. There are some who do it on their own but usually it is not recommended and there are many conversations under this sections that explain the reasons why, some relevant threads are stickies.


----------

